# Dune HD Max Universal Media Player



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Any thoughts on the Dune HD Max Universal Media Player?

I am thinking of getting this when I upgrade my home theater equipment.

Per the website it does a lot. Granted no 3d but I am not looking for 3d so that isn't a big deal for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tripplej said:


> Any thoughts on the Dune HD Max Universal Media Player?
> 
> I am thinking of getting this when I upgrade my home theater equipment.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The Dune would be a solid choice and certainly has many ardent fans. Witcha about 3D. I now have a complete HDMI 1.4 chain and have yet to purchase a single 3D BD. I did end up with some $20 Samsung 3D Glasses (gotta love the Full 3D Initiative as Panasonic 3D Glasses cost around $80) and briefly watched something 3D On Demand.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I never heard of Dune. Not a brand I see in the local retail stores. It does have a lot of good reviews and awards so thought to ask.


----------



## hydrovac (Nov 9, 2009)

Dune Max won't detect optical drive


My Dune HD Max stopped being able to detect its internal optical (Blu-ray, DVD & CD) drive.
It can still detect the hard disk and all other player functions seem OK.
The top menu previously showed the optical drive and the hard disk. Now it just shows the hard disk.

I guess my next step would be to open it up and check for loose cables, followed by trying to find a replacement drive.

Any advice?


----------

